# Time is money, or is it?



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I have noticed that Egyptian employers are reluctant to provide their candidates with details of salary before a job interview. Not even a salary range "dependent on experience", which is what I'm used to from my experience in UK. 

I wonder, how is one supposed to know if it's worth going for an interview?! Surely people have better things to do with their time than meeting someone just to find out that the pay is c*@p. Well, at least I don't like wasting my time, but I guess the concept doesn't even cross their minds :mad2:


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Well in Europe , USA and other places around the world Time is money , But here in the Middle East they like to BS a lot . They have all the time in the world , they can talk and drink coffee the whole day . Here in Lebanon you go to a Government office and the guy is drinking his coffee .... Sorry but you can't disturb him at all , You can wait for an hour , Unless you pay BAGHSHISH but a big one to get served .


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

samertalat said:


> Well in Europe , USA and other places around the world Time is money , But here in the Middle East they like to BS a lot . They have all the time in the world , they can talk and drink coffee the whole day . Here in Lebanon you go to a Government office and the guy is drinking his coffee .... Sorry but you can't disturb him at all , You can wait for an hour , Unless you pay BAGHSHISH but a big one to get served .


Sure, but I am not talking about bureaucrats, these are supposed to be business people!!! They even have the blooming cheek of saying "I don't want to work with Egyptians" :noidea: I just feel like turning around and answering: "Guess what, I don't either". 
:rant:


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

The most shocking thing I saw was the guy who checked my passport was smoking I also had to wait while he lit his friends cigarette 

Some how they can afford cigarettes


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Horus said:


> The most shocking thing I saw was the guy who checked my passport was smoking I also had to wait while he lit his friends cigarette
> 
> Some how they can afford cigarettes


That's just plain rude. 

:focus:

I am just fed up with timewasters. The money subject seems to be taboo here...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

samertalat said:


> Well in Europe , USA and other places around the world Time is money , But here in the Middle East they like to BS a lot . They have all the time in the world , they can talk and drink coffee the whole day . Here in Lebanon you go to a Government office and the guy is drinking his coffee .... Sorry but you can't disturb him at all , You can wait for an hour , Unless you pay BAGHSHISH but a big one to get served .




The busiest guy in the magamma is the chap who brings the tea and sandwiches for the breaks.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I have noticed that Egyptian employers are reluctant to provide their candidates with details of salary before a job interview. Not even a salary range "dependent on experience", which is what I'm used to from my experience in UK.
> 
> I wonder, how is one supposed to know if it's worth going for an interview?! Surely people have better things to do with their time than meeting someone just to find out that the pay is c*@p. Well, at least I don't like wasting my time, but I guess the concept doesn't even cross their minds :mad2:


This is just the routine in here, you never get an idea about what's your salary's gonna be before you're accepted, your best chance is to write down the salary that you're having in your current/last job if you had one when filling the application form right before your interview! And that only happens with professional employers!

How is one supposed to know if it's worth going for an interview?! You never know unless you do go! If you don't have a job you'd go anyway, and if you got a job but lookin' for another then you'd be having reasons that are good enough to be "wasting" time looking for another, or for being interviewed by a complete idiot 

Being in Egypt is like being in jail, you've got all the time in the world! Time is the second cheapest thing in Egypt, right after people's lives 

Enjoy being here :juggle:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> How is one supposed to know if it's worth going for an interview?! You never know unless you do go! If you don't have a job you'd go anyway, and if you got a job but lookin' for another then you'd be having reasons that are good enough to be "wasting" time looking for another, or for being interviewed by a complete idiot


er...no. If they gave a rough indication of what they are prepared to pay and I am not interested then I would NOT go. It has nothing to do with my current employment, it is about not wasting anybody's time.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I tend to disagree with the opening statement. The idea is that I place dozens of ads seeking say engineers, how can I possibly provide a range if I have no clue about the qualifications about the person. I've worked for quite some time now, and I haven't found anyone who actually knows what they are talking about. Almost everyone I meet is one big ballon of BS. They all pretend to know stuff, but they are clueless. Hence, I love commission/production based folks. They work their asses off because they are commission based.

For example, I've had top engineering students who are so f. arrogant that I wouldn't hire them even if they were for free. Then I get a kid who is hungry in the belly that I hire, train and educate. 

Another reason most employers tend not to disclose salaries over the phone or advertising media is because of the "accounting" of said firms. The law is a bit extreme on companies, so around 95% of companies tend to disclose lower salaries for their workers (that what they actually pay)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MensEtManus said:


> I tend to disagree with the opening statement. The idea is that I place dozens of ads seeking say engineers, how can I possibly provide a range if I have no clue about the qualifications about the person. I've worked for quite some time now, and I haven't found anyone who actually knows what they are talking about. Almost everyone I meet is one big ballon of BS. They all pretend to know stuff, but they are clueless. Hence, I love commission/production based folks. They work their asses off because they are commission based.
> 
> For example, I've had top engineering students who are so f. arrogant that I wouldn't hire them even if they were for free. Then I get a kid who is hungry in the belly that I hire, train and educate.
> 
> Another reason most employers tend not to disclose salaries over the phone or advertising media is because of the "accounting" of said firms. The law is a bit extreme on companies, so around 95% of companies tend to disclose lower salaries for their workers (that what they actually pay)




And of course if you have a screwdriver here you can call yourself an engineer.
A pencil.. your an accountant.
A washer.. a plumber 


My son in law is an engineer, my daughter a QS took years of earning nothing, college, early mornings late nights before they qualified.. not just buying said screwdriver and a tape measure for them. Just realised I have never seen a theodolite being used here


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> er...no. If they gave a rough indication of what they are prepared to pay and I am not interested then I would NOT go. It has nothing to do with my current employment, it is about not wasting anybody's time.


Well, sorry but you would if you're getting paid few pennies! You'd go and see if you can get a better deal!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Well, sorry but you would if you're getting paid few pennies! You'd go and see if you can get a better deal!


I guess that's how their mentality works. Unfortunately for them, I am not in the position you mention above.

@MensEtManus: I agree 100% with your line "Almost everyone I meet is one big ballon of BS". 

Anyhow guys, I think my first posts came through a little bit :boxing:
I guess I just needed to let some steam off, so thanks for listening. :clap2:


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Well time is RUBISH in some Arab countries .
Sorry but thats what I think.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> I tend to disagree with the opening statement. The idea is that I place dozens of ads seeking say engineers, how can I possibly provide a range if I have no clue about the qualifications about the person. I've worked for quite some time now, and I haven't found anyone who actually knows what they are talking about. Almost everyone I meet is one big ballon of BS. They all pretend to know stuff, but they are clueless. Hence, I love commission/production based folks. They work their asses off because they are commission based.
> 
> For example, I've had top engineering students who are so f. arrogant that I wouldn't hire them even if they were for free. Then I get a kid who is hungry in the belly that I hire, train and educate.
> 
> Another reason most employers tend not to disclose salaries over the phone or advertising media is because of the "accounting" of said firms. The law is a bit extreme on companies, so around 95% of companies tend to disclose lower salaries for their workers (that what they actually pay)


I do agree in general with you, manipulating the CV is a very common thing in here, they just keep adding experience and other lies to their CVs, but when it comes to the interview, it's all gone!

But that's what a technical interview's for........to exclude those retards........

One more thing about your post, you've mentioned the description "top students".........The educational "system" in here is a huge joke all by itself, I can assure you that 99% of those "top students" became the top of their class cause they're good with what's the educational system in here requires, MEMORIZING; they just got a good memory, or they're just able to memorize whatever they see!! So looking for "top students" to hire is just like looking for a patient with the same illness to treat my own illness......It's a mistake!

Besides.........Even engineers can be hired basing on the commission/production concept these days....

Good luck with your employees!!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

samertalat said:


> Well time is RUBISH in some Arab countries .
> Sorry but thats what I think.



Time is only rubbish only when it comes to work or getting things done.

Otherwise, people are easily annoyed by having to waste time. Haven't you notice how busy everyone is...

Busy Busy Busy, like the rabbit in Wonderland. Must hurry, must drive like a muppet, must push my way in, no time to hold the door for the next one, no time for insane things like waiting one's turn, must jump the queue somehow. 
It's only when at work that suddenly they slow down to a slug's pace and have all the time in the world.


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Here we go , Listen to this I went to my bank here for the 20th time , trust 20 .... so they remove the $50.00 fee on a credit card that i got from them ,where the Bank manager told me that there is no fee on this card. So today i went to pay it off as i do the end of each month , And It took me exactly 2 hours and the fee wasn't removed yet , no one new how to do it even the center of the bank (Head Quarters) So they told take it easy we are trying. Time is RUSISH in Lebanon where they said please don't send emails and complaint in the Head Quarters about us just stop here have a cup of coffee and will fix what ever you want.
As soon as my open opens in December I am going to HSBC in Beirut so I can use it in Egypt when ever I move and transfer my money there.
See time is really Garbage , Rubbish what ever you want to call it in the ARAB countries.
People has to learn from the USA and Europe that time is money and to respect your time .


----------

